# Can anyone tell me some Italian rock musicians / bands?



## roberrtkeiy (Aug 18, 2010)

I've heard of Ligabue, Ramzzotti, Jovanotti and Zucchero and I liked all of them. After listening to their songs, I've personally formed an opinion that Italians are the best in this field. So, someone, please help me.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought this was a classical forum? The clue is in the name of the site, surely.


----------



## james_anderson201049 (Aug 27, 2010)

Its very nice collection of musics and also very interesting to listening. Thanks for sharing with us. Keep it up.

_________________________________

spam link snapped | spam link snapped | spam link snapped
Es riß! / Es riß! / Es riß!. ))
Hinab. Zur Mutter******. Hinab.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Banco del Mutuo Soccorso and Le Orme are really cool.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

roberrtkeiy said:


> I've heard of Ligabue, Ramzzotti, Jovanotti and Zucchero and I liked all of them. After listening to their songs, I've personally formed an opinion that Italians are the best in this field. So, someone, please help me.


oh my god. :lol:
Ligabue and Zucchero had made even some good song, but we're talking about a very low stuff, even in the italian pop-rock context (jovanotti and especially ramazzotti are horrible), a context that is not exactly brilliant. I mean, Jovanotti has even a good band but oh-my-god, the best in the field, you're joking don't you? Best in the field of what? 
Sorry, i don't want be rude but to see name Ramazzotti as great italian music it's disturbing. 
Well, anyway if you want to listen some good italian pop music, check out these albums:

Lucio Battisti - Anima Latina 
http://discografia.dds.it/immagini/labelgallery/scheda_battistilatina1web.jpg




(for me probably the best italian pop album, and Battisti is probably the best italian musician when i think of pop music. A lot of his album are interesting: "Don Giovanni" is one, "La batteria, il contrabbasso" is another. Anima Latina is also his more experimental)

Franco Battiato - La voce del padrone
http://www.rockaction.it/e107_plugins/coppermine_menu/albums/userpics/10004/Franco%20battiato%20%96%20La%20Voce%20del%20Padrone.jpg




this song is not on this album but i think is a good example of his pop phase (especially in the seventies he made very experimental stuff)

Matia Bazar - Tango
http://e.foto.radikal.ru/0609/aaafa6db77d8.jpg




absolute classic, and the first track of the album

Pino Daniele - Nero a metà
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lmyo1mulXBw/R8PfGtOz3LI/AAAAAAAADaw/9hGrR09wwkg/s320/Pino+Daniele+-+Nero+A+Met%C3%A0.jpg




Daniele is probably the pop musician who is more influenced by soul, r&b, funk, jazz

Locanda delle fate - forse le lucciole non si amano più (this is prog, but very melodic)
http://adventprod.com/hosted/progvention/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/forse_le_lucciole_non_si_amano.jpg





if you want i cant post some more.
I can post also some rock album, but i don't know if it is what you're looking for.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember an Italian band called Goblin who provided a very atmospheric soundtrack to a 70s film called 'Suspiria'. I haven't heard anything else by them but I know they are still respected by the knowing ones amongst the progressive rock fraternity.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

elgar's ghost said:


> I remember an Italian band called Goblin who provided a very atmospheric soundtrack to a 70s film called 'Suspiria'. I haven't heard anything else by them but I know they are still respected by the knowing ones amongst the progressive rock fraternity.


yeah, their most famous piece is the theme for "Deep red", the other great Argento's horror


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

*Zucchero Live at Royal Albert Hall*. I love this guy-his sentiments, sensitivity, his beat. Miles Davis loved his voice, recorded with him, and Zucchero showcases his song-writing with a number of duets with other notable European rock stars, including Dolores O'Riordan and even Pavarotti-one of my favorite concert DVDs of all time. I've never heard him write what I would call a bad song, and this concert was something special, like a celebration of his entire career of writing for himself and others. He's very Italiano but international at the same time.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon knows more Italian prog bands than the number of times the Pope's ring is kissed in a month of sundays.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

PFM (Premiata Forneria Marconi), an Italian King Crimson, even worked with Pete Sinfield.

Photos of Ghosts:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Area-if you like frenetic jazz/rock oriented music. Also DFA, Deus Ex Machina, and Accordo Dei Contrari. DFA, and Accordo are mostly instrumental.

Banco-for great singing and melodies. Try their albums Darwin, or Io Sono Nato Libero.


----------

